
The Blood Brain Barrier - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/11/the-blood-brain-barrier/
======
langer
This reminds me of the first essay students hand in when they arrive at
university. The tutor then proceeds to criticise the hell out of it.

Ironically, this particular post has an onomatopoeic ring to it - the content
within the post is about as organised as the content being described.

That said - I'm curious to hear how everyone thinks these Tweet-aggregator
startups are going to do. It seems like every other article on my
KillerStartups.com RSS feed is in the space.

------
ojbyrne
It definitely does read like something I've written on a standardized test's
essay section. In Silicon Valley, the name of the author is sometimes valued
more highly than his or her writing ability.

~~~
DenisM
Actually it resembles a drug-addict rambling. Which is probably what it is,
figuratively speaking.

~~~
ojbyrne
Ah, you're right. I keep mixing up the Gillmors - Dan can write reasonably
well, Steve seems to be trying to do some kind of reverse-Turing test.

